#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 1

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the first thread for master mind of the day...

Are you planning to become an MBA? Or wanna take the GRE route? Or are you tired  of studying and wanna jump into a job straight after your engineering??

Whatever be your interest, one thing is for sure – you are going to come  across a lot of ‘aptitude’ questions along your way to realizing your  dreams!

More details HERE

** Match your wits against one daily puzzler of a question! And who knows  if you are the first one to crack it, you might just be the winner of a  Rs.100 mobile recharge!!**

Here's the Question for DAY 1 of Master mind of the day--
**Q.** A purchasing supervisor is checking the stationery bought for his office. In all there are 90 green, pink and yellow, fountain-pens and pencils. He finds that there is the same number of pink fountain-pens as green pencils. There is the same number of green fountain-pens as yellow pencils. There are twice as many yellow pencils as pink or green pencils. There are 6 more pencils than fountain-pens. How many yellow fountain-pens are there?

Post your answers as replies to this thread...Keep following this thread for HINTS!!!

**Fastest Correct Answer will win FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs.100!!!*

*Entries will be accepted till 7PM, 26th Nov. 2011!*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest: Master-Mind of the DAY F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 8 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 6 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 4 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 2

----------


## Himanshu Singal

yellow fountain pens=6

----------


## Saumya

6 are you sure..??

I think it should be 3...??




> yellow fountain pens=6

----------


## somesh.km1

answer is 6 surely..................
smbdy else won this.......shitttttt

----------


## saloni

i think it should be 12....

[MENTION=6397]somesh.km1[/MENTION] : why do u think the answer is 6?

 @Himanshu Singal : i dont think your answer is right!!!

----------


## somesh.km1

> i think it should be 12....  [MENTION=6397]somesh.km1[/MENTION] : why do u think the answer is 6?   @Himanshu Singal : i dont think your answer is right!!!


   mah calculations says so.nd mah maths is nt so bad................answer is 6 damn sure...........

----------


## sid0307

answer is 6 and I am damn sure about this

----------


## somesh.km1

hey admin where is nex question...................

----------


## somesh.km1

helooo admin where is question for day 2

----------


## gmaithani

there are 6 yellow fountain pens

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Thanks everyone for playing fair..!!  :): 

*Correct Answer: 6*

Winner for Day1 Master Minds of the day:  @Himanshu Singal 

*He takes home a cool Rs.100 Mobile Recharge...
**
Thread closed...Please continue playing on Today's Thread...

Link for Latest Master Mind of the day thread: (Link will be added soon!)*

----------

